# Remington Versamax



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone shot or handled one and care to provide a review?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

i havnt shot one. I work at a gun shop during hunting season and we recieved one when they came out and remington called us and took it back a week later for a major recall. Remingtons website has the recall info.


----------

